# applet verbindung zum server



## flashdog (16. Okt 2008)

Hallo,
was benötigt man um vom Applet Daten an den Sever über HTTP zu schicken. Gibt es dafür schon etwas fertiges?

Viele Grüße


----------



## HoaX (16. Okt 2008)

URL/URLConnection, Apache HttpClient, ... google!


----------



## flashdog (23. Okt 2008)

Leider finde ich im Netz nichts braubares wie vom Applet eine Datei an einen Server (tomcat) schicken könnte.

Könntest du mir bitte vielleicht eine gute Seite empfehlen?


----------



## tuxedo (23. Okt 2008)

Wie bereits schon erwähnt: 

 --> URL/URLConnection, Apache HttpClient

PLUS

 --> die Suchbegriffe: PUT, GET, http

Afaik hatte der "Java Almanac" (google hilft, hab die Adresse gerade nicht parat) ein brauchbares Sample zum Thema put und get mit einer UrlConnection ...

- Alex


----------



## DocRandom (23. Okt 2008)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Afaik hatte der "Java Almanac" (google hilft, hab die Adresse gerade nicht parat) ein brauchbares Sample zum Thema put und get mit einer UrlConnection ...


The Java Developers Almanac 1.4

lg
DocRandom


----------



## flashdog (27. Okt 2008)

Danke für den Link.

In Almanac habe ich dieses Beispiel ( http://www.exampledepot.com/egs/java.net/Post.html )gefunden, aber leider bin ich nicht sicher ob dies passt um eine Datei an den Server zu schicken.

Leider ist mein erster Versuch eine Datei an den Server zuschicken.

Ist dieses Beispiel geeignet um Daten an den Server zu schicken?


----------



## tuxedo (27. Okt 2008)

Ja. So geschehen unter anderem in diesem Projekt hier: http://jpmdbc.dev.java.net

Gruß
Alex


----------

